
The trouble with Android, cont'd - ciscoriordan
http://www.fakesteve.net/2009/10/trouble-with-android-contd.html
======
johannchiang
The trouble is only for developers of native Android app. Not intended, but
arguably Google may benefit even more with mess of compatibility problem
because eventually only mobile web works across Android phones.

